
Productivity Bomb – An explosive guide to increase your productivity - imcarlos
Today I finish my book!<p>It&#x27;s called Productivity bomb and it&#x27;s a book that teaches you how to become a productive person. I face my self this problems to be productive and I know how hard it is. Especially when you are working on side projects where there are no real side effects if you just don&#x27;t do it.<p>The book is completely free and really small (45 minutes read).<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imcarlos.pro&#x2F;book&#x2F;<p>It&#x27;s available in Portuguese and English. There must be some problems with both versions but maybe can help you.<p>Thank you
======
yesenadam
(Some hopefully helpful feedback) I might look except

1\. I don't know anything about you. Who are you, how did it help you?

2\. I don't know anything about the book's methods. Give me some idea what to
expect. I, like probably most people on here, have read books on the topic
before. How is yours different?

3\. You seem to have pretty bad English (probably absolutely fine for chatting
with, but not for writing a book), which puts me off wanting to read it.

~~~
muzani
Agreed. It says free, but it does cost my name and email. It's going to have
to answer these questions by the pop up before I fill it in.

~~~
gtsteve
There is a button on the form that says "Just give me the book", which grants
you access without giving away any details.

------
rboyd
Well done! Thanks for the book. Your English is great, I'm not sure what the
other guy is talking about.

I would agree that it would hook us in if we knew more about you (and your
project challenge?) in the first chapter of the book. We don't really get to
know you until we follow links to your main website page and off to your
Youtube channel (subbed).

~~~
imcarlos
Thank you for your comment. Well, I didn't put that information on the first
page because my idea with this book just help to be more productive. I really
don't want to distract people with my own challenges. But yes you are right!
It's a good way to promote my challenge. Thanks again

------
rajeshmr
Thanks for taking the time to put this together and share it for free.

~~~
imcarlos
Thank you for your support.

